# Need Help with Posting Pics....



## soly (Feb 24, 2010)

*Hi guys, I'm a little bit stuck and would like to know how to post images? when i click on the post pics thread it just gives me the log inn page. I'm a member though? any help?*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2010)

go advanced instead of post quick and click on manage attachments
​


----------



## angler45 (Feb 24, 2010)

whenever I try to upload pictures I have a long wait then message stating missing security tokens? What is this and how do I fix this issue? 
Thanks for any support


----------



## soly (Feb 24, 2010)

thank you robert for swift reply


----------



## geranium (Aug 3, 2011)




----------

